# Pontoon bladders



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an old pontoon boat that is not produced anymore. The brand is worn off and I don't remember what it is called. Anyway, I have been trying to find a replacement bladder for it. It has wierd size pontoons. (7' long x 14" dia.) Does anybody know where I can find bladders? I have tried some other manufactures but can't find the right size. Any help or places where I could start to look would be appreciated.


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

I have some repalcement bladders. Send me a note at [email protected] and we'll see if we can't outfit you. A pic would help as well, showing the frame, toons, and especially the position of the valves.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Is you toon an old Leigh, with rubber bladders?
If it is, you may have a hard time finding replacements.
It may be cheaper to get a new toon.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I am leaning towards a new boat. I just hate to see this one getting wasted with a perfect frame and one good toon.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> I am leaning towards a new boat. I just hate to see this one getting wasted with a perfect frame and one good toon.


 I know how you feel.
I hope that you will be able to find some bladders.

You may want to go to the ISE Expo next month and ask at the booths.
There will be reps from all pontoon makers there.
You should at least be able to find out if there are bladders still made that fit your toon.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

That is a great idea Grandpa D. I am going to go check it out.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> flyfitch said:
> 
> 
> > I am leaning towards a new boat. I just hate to see this one getting wasted with a perfect frame and one good toon.


Can the bladder be repaired?? another thought is to watch KSL classifieds and pick up a toon for cheap and use the toons on your frame??


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

A few years ago I faced the same dilemma, went to the ISE talked with a guy, they made plastic toons that were suppose to last forever and never pop. They were out of Brigham City.(Think they went out of business) they were very expensive. Checked with other companies and there seemed to be a liability issue with them. They would not just sell me the bladders. Long story short I ended up buying a Fishcat 9 from Outcast. Found them online and called them direct & ordered just the bladders and shell, Paid 200 dollars each . My frame is heavy duty and I have a motormount welded on, did not want to give up. It was worth the money to me to keep the original frame. The companies try to get you to buy a whole new boat,


----------

